# Firearms Season Pigs



## Walleye Dog

Curious as to who saw/killed pigs during the first couple days of firearms season. I would think with all the extra bodies in the woods, some pigs would be seen.


----------



## MAttt

Caught a couple of more small ones on trail cams on the edge
of the swamp on my property but nothing I'd consider shooting size.
A couple of more years and we might have some decent trophy potential in the area.


----------



## boomer_x7

he was driving to fast chasing a speeder...lol.

No, i have never even seen a wild pig or even an area where i thought they might be/have been. Would be pretty cool if someone has some pics.


----------



## malainse

I was thinking the same thing ? Where are the pictures/stories ?


----------



## WeimGuy88

MAttt said:


> but nothing I'd consider shooting size.
> .


I thought that size didn't matter with the pigs? Isn't the idea to eradicate them all?


----------



## fisherjam

WeimGuy88 said:


> I thought that size didn't matter with the pigs? Isn't the idea to eradicate them all?


You've never heard of QPM?


----------



## WeimGuy88

fisherjam said:


> You've never heard of QPM?


Nope. I have heard of Quality Bacon Management! Here Piggie Piggie Piggie!
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Perferator

"QPM" :lol:


----------



## Walleye Dog

With the damage that we have had I wouldn't hesitate on making pig #7 if it was 50 lbs. The population has to be eradicated from young to old in my book. They are unbelievably smart and elusive from hunting pressure. I did think, despite their solitary behavior, some more would be shot with the orange army taking over the woods. I don't gun hunt the 40 acres where we have had the pig kills this year so I'll have to go up next week and check with some of the neighbors. One additional pig was taken by the 40 to the NW with a bow, so we'll see.


----------



## leesecw

If youre waiting for these pigs to grow to shooting size youre too late on the area youre hunting. These things are asian carp with feet


----------



## Robert Holmes

According to the DNRE who we all know cannot count estimates that there are between 5000 and 10,000 of them in Michigan. I think that they should plant them in the UP. God knows they have thrown every other unwanted critter up here.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

Robert Holmes said:


> According to the DNRE who we all know cannot count estimates that there are between 5000 and 10,000 of them in Michigan. I think that they should plant them in the UP. *God knows they have thrown every other unwanted critter up here.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> But they sound so pretty when they howl at night to the full moon. (sniff)..
> 
> 
> I think that's all I'm legally allowed to say.


----------



## Due51

WeimGuy88 said:


> I thought that size didn't matter with the pigs? Isn't the idea to eradicate them all?


They're known as slump busters in some circles. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GettinBucky

Got a text of a pig that was shot around the Sterling truck trails....guess the camp took 3 of them. No other details...


----------



## ForestvilleJack

Robert Holmes said:


> According to the DNRE who we all know cannot count estimates that there are between 5000 and 10,000 of them in Michigan. I think that they should plant them in the UP. God knows they have thrown every other unwanted critter up here.


No way in He** is there 5000-10000 wild pigs in michigan. That would be 100 per county not possible. I might believe 50-100 for the whole state.


----------



## Robert Holmes

ForestvilleJack said:


> No way in He** is there 5000-10000 wild pigs in michigan. That would be 100 per county not possible. I might believe 50-100 for the whole state.


Actually the DNRE had an "expert" determine that there might be as many as 7500. I do not know of a person who has ever even saw one. For every pig that gets shot there is a yahoo out there letting a dozen loose somewhere though. You should round up all of the yahoos letting them go and give them a real job with the USFWS and call it wolf management.


----------



## flyting

Tell us more about Sterling truck trail & some pics. I was wandering that area. Saturday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EZshot

And there are heck of alot more coyotes in the state and how many of them do you see a year?

For every one someone sees there are heck of alot more.

Regards.


----------



## gatorman841

EZshot said:


> And there are heck of alot more coyotes in the state and how many of them do you see a year?
> 
> For every one someone sees there are heck of alot more.
> 
> Regards.


I hunt calhoun county and we hear them quite a bit howling, yipping early mornings and after dark. But i think in the 12 years we have owned the property we have only seen a couple while in the woods. And we put a LOT of time in woods hunting. Just cause you dont see them dosent mean they are not there, just nocturnal unless your out hunting at 2am you pry wont see any. Pigs move alot following food sources to if the food in the area they are in is depleating than they will move on


----------



## MAttt

When and if we ever start seeing dead pigs on the side of
the freeways, we'll know we have a good herd in place
for the future.

They seem to love the swamps and the night so I doubt
if hunters will have much of an impact.


----------



## Wendy

MAttt said:


> When and if we ever start seeing dead pigs on the side of
> the freeways, we'll know we have a good herd in place
> for the future.
> 
> They seem to love the swamps and the night so I doubt
> if hunters will have much of an impact.


 
I don't think we want the pigs to have a future. But unless the DNR loosens up on the allowed methods to hunt them... they're never leaving.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood

Wendy said:


> I don't think we want the pigs to have a future. But unless the DNR loosens up on the allowed methods to hunt them... they're never leaving.


There was a dead one on I-69 east of lapeer about 3 yrs ago. I did a double take as I drove past it......I turned around and checked it out and it was a wee bit rank.


----------



## leesecw

The mighty hunters of texas with all their firepower told everyone that they could handle the pig problem. NOT! The wild hogs do over 3 million dollars in damage in that state every year and who picks up the cost???? Sportsmen. These things are asian carp with feet


----------



## JourneyGirl

leesecw said:


> The mighty hunters of texas with all their firepower told everyone that they could handle the pig problem. NOT! The wild hogs do over 3 million dollars in damage in that state every year and who picks up the cost???? Sportsmen. These things are asian carp with feet


Leesecw, you're on the right track, just adjust that damage figure to $52 million per year in Texas and you have the number. That includes and is not limited to everything from farm crop damage including rooting through levees in rice paddies and ruining the crop, fence destruction, residential lawn and plant destruction, human injury and vehicle damage (low hits often roll a vehicle), environmental and wildlife damage (such as one hog with over 40 frogs in it's stomach, eating turtle eggs, bird eggs, newborn fawns and other young animals).


----------



## zfishman

Read yesterday in the Midland Daily News about someone shooting a 300# pig between Sanford and Coleman.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

I'll bet those guys were pissed!


----------

